# Perfect rice



## cafeandy (Feb 19, 2006)

i have cooked truckloads of rice successfully but there is still a mystery in it for me...

sometimes i like to cook rice and then embellish it later.  how do you get it to have those perfect, separate grains an hour later?


----------



## Jikoni (Feb 19, 2006)

Different types of rice have differerent results. I prefer basmati for that 'separate grains' results, also, a tbspoon of oil helps separate the grains. This is how I cook my rice. For every cup of rice, I use two cups of water, I salt the water, add oil, then when boiled, I add the rice and then simmer with the lid on.


----------



## Constance (Feb 19, 2006)

When I lived in Louisiana, I was taught to rinse the rice first. That gets the excess starch off of the outside, and it won't be sticky.


----------



## amber (Feb 19, 2006)

I always forget to rinse my rice.  Making a mental note to do that so I have separate grains.  I think Jikoni's suggestion would work well too.


----------



## AlexR (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes, I recommend rinsing.

But I also suggest buying a dedicated rice cooker. They can be had for not very much money at all at an oriental shop.

I usually use 2 cups of rice to 3 cups of water and that works fine.

I agree with what was said about the type of rice being important.
You might wish to experiment.

Best regards,
Alex R.


----------



## Haggis (Feb 19, 2006)

Each bag of rice you will buy will absorb different amounts of liquid (depending on type, whether it is new or old crop rice), it takes a few attempts to get the right amount of liquid needed with a new bag of rice.

As people have mentioned previously rinsing the rice (you generally do this until the water runs clear, also vitally important to really shake all the water used to rinse it out, otherwise it might turn out too soggy due to excess liquid) is important. Rinsing is especially important if you are going to cook a rice pilaf (or pilau depending on your spelling), without rinsing a pilaf it can turn out quite gluggy even if the right amount of liquid is used.


----------



## cafeandy (Feb 19, 2006)

gluggy?...i luv that word...


----------



## Stinker (Jan 17, 2007)

I am sure this will sound like a stupid question but here goes anyway.  I am thinking about getting a rice cooker.  We use brown rice, that should cook fine in a rice cooker, right?  I just find that it takes longer with brown rice on the stove.  The brown rice is the reason I was thinking about a rice cooker.   Thanks


----------



## suzyQ3 (Jan 17, 2007)

Stinker said:
			
		

> I am sure this will sound like a stupid question but here goes anyway.  I am thinking about getting a rice cooker.  We use brown rice, that should cook fine in a rice cooker, right?  I just find that it takes longer with brown rice on the stove.  The brown rice is the reason I was thinking about a rice cooker.   Thanks


Stinker, you should check out the rice cooker thread, still going strong.

I love my rice cooker (10-cup Panasonic fuzzy logic), but it doesn't cook rice any faster. In fact, unless I use the "quick cycle," my model actually takes longer than on the stove because it includes a soak cycle. That is true on mine for both white and brown rice.

I've cooked brown rice, along with many other varieties, and I have always been totally pleased with the results. And I love how it keeps rice warm for hours, even though I've never let mine sit for more than a couple.


----------



## college_cook (Jan 17, 2007)

I prefer basmati for non-sticky rice.  Last time I bought rice, however, I grabbed the wrong bag and it turned out to be arborio rice.  Apparently, what makes some rice stickier than others is their gluten content.  So while the arborio would probably be good if I wanted to make risotto, its not so great for plain old white rice.


----------



## Candocook (Jan 17, 2007)

cafeandy said:
			
		

> i have cooked truckloads of rice successfully but there is still a mystery in it for me...
> 
> sometimes i like to cook rice and then embellish it later. how do you get it to have those perfect, separate grains an hour later?


 
Uncle Ben's. NOT their newly introduced "instant".  UNCLE BEN's


----------



## petey (Jan 18, 2007)

cafeandy said:
			
		

> i have cooked truckloads of rice successfully but there is still a mystery in it for me...
> 
> sometimes i like to cook rice and then embellish it later.  how do you get it to have those perfect, separate grains an hour later?




Try this: 

3 cups parboiled rice
3 cups water

2 Tbs. Oil of choice
2 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp paprika
4 envelopes of chicken flavoring

Simmer for 17 minutes with lid on from boil point to finish. (dont mix during cooking or you'll end up with mush)


----------



## Candocook (Jan 18, 2007)

Just for clarification in case it isn't known, "parboiled rice" is the kind of rice that Uncle Ben's is. There are a few others also and are marked on the box as "parboiled". These are also usually cheaper than UB's, of course.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 18, 2007)

I used to pre-wash rice until the water ran clear...It works..but can take several minutes...Now I just do the rice, water, salt, oil deal...Either on the stove or sometimes in a rice cooker and fluff...


----------



## petey (Jan 18, 2007)

Candocook said:
			
		

> Just for clarification in case it isn't known, "parboiled rice" is the kind of rice that Uncle Ben's is. There are a few others also and are marked on the box as "parboiled". These are also usually cheaper than UB's, of course.




Parboiled rice works great. It doesnt get all sticky and mushy.


----------



## Candocook (Jan 18, 2007)

petey said:
			
		

> Parboiled rice works great. It doesnt get all sticky and mushy.


 
You are EXACTLY right. Stays very "discrete" and nicely plump and chewy. 
It is my DH's favorite and I think it is the reason he thinks risotto is poorly cooked rice!!


----------



## suzyQ3 (Jan 18, 2007)

Candocook said:
			
		

> You are EXACTLY right. Stays very "discrete" and nicely plump and chewy.
> It is my DH's favorite and I think it is the reason he thinks risotto is poorly cooked rice!!


Well, there is a place for "discrete" rice, to be sure.  But variety is the spice of life, to be trite. Different grains for different purposes. I love risotto, and i love the wonderful short- and medium-grain rices as well.


----------



## Aria (Jan 18, 2007)

There is different rice for different recipes.  I use the Japanese white rice and it cooks sticky for some recipes.    I use the brown short grain organic rice for most of my recipes.   

Try cooking the rice in the organic chicken broth.   My Japanese friend taught me about rice.  I follow her "lead".   Enjoy all rice.    My rice cooker works fine and yes it does keep it warm.


----------



## petey (Jan 19, 2007)

As a rule of thumb, the longer the grain of rice the less sticky it will be.


----------



## cjs (Jan 19, 2007)

This is the way I cook my rice and it's never been sticky - even the next day.

Saute up some minced onion just till limp, add 1 lb. (~2 cups) basmati rice, stir till you start smelling that wonderful nutty aroma and the rice just begins to brown. Quickly add 1 qt. of HOT water or stock, drop in any additions you like (as a general rule of thumb, I add roasted pine nuts and dried cranberries), bring back to a boil; cover and turn heat to simmer and simmer without opening lid for 18 min. Remove the lid and fluff up rice with a fork, cover and let sit 5 min. Immediatey turn out onto one or two cookie sheets and stick in fridge to chill.

You are good to go at that point - freeze in family size pkgs., heat up in oven or microwave enough for dinner  or pkg. up and keep for another day.


----------



## Candocook (Jan 19, 2007)

suzyQ3 said:
			
		

> Well, there is a place for "discrete" rice, to be sure. But variety is the spice of life, to be trite. Different grains for different purposes. I love risotto, and i love the wonderful short- and medium-grain rices as well.


 
I couldn't agree more. I like basmati, jasmine, wild (although not really rice), and sushi, to name some. The original question was about avoiding clumpy rice, however, which is not very appetizing.
Basmati has been my revelation. The grains of it get longer as it cooks--and it has a lucious nutty flavor.
There is a Lundberg variety of rice I don't like--tastes like popcorn. I'd rather just have popcorn!!


----------



## suzyQ3 (Jan 19, 2007)

Candocook said:
			
		

> I couldn't agree more. I like basmati, jasmine, wild (although not really rice), and sushi, to name some. The original question was about avoiding clumpy rice, however, which is not very appetizing.
> Basmati has been my revelation. The grains of it get longer as it cooks--and it has a lucious nutty flavor.
> There is a Lundberg variety of rice I don't like--tastes like popcorn. I'd rather just have popcorn!!



You're right that the original question was about avoiding clumpy rice. The thing about the shorter grains, like sushi and arborio, is that they're not like long grain rice cooked improperly; they're a whole different texture and feel. 

If you've mostly been exposed to "regular" rice, the different varieties may indeed seem, as Candocook's husband says, like "poorly cooked rice." I used to think that risotto looked like glop myself until my husband insisted I taste and appreciate it on its own terms.   Now it, and the other varieties, are favorites. 

But absolutely, sometimes discrete grains of rice are just the ticket.


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 19, 2007)

the way I was taught, is to cook it like it grows, Plenty of water!
you must wash the rice at least 5 times by hand, scrunch the grains in plenty water until the water runs clear.
never use metal in the pot you cook rice in, wood is best, you can damage the rice with metal.
boil rapidly until VERY nearly done, using no salt in the water.
then drain the rice add your salt and whatever, put in cold water and then bring back to the boil.
drain and serve.

you can even cook "sticky rice" like this and it will end up fluffy and seperate 

I personaly advise against oil for a fluffy type recipe, it has a habit of forcing a Gravy type liquid undesirable in such a style.

again, this is only for That texture of rice you asked about, there`s a Kazillion other types and textures to be had also, the one I mentioned it foolproof.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jan 19, 2007)

I may get shot down in flames and banished eternally to a foodie website for the under-4s, but I cook my rice like pasta. Always have done, always will do. So there. ( Basmati is the only exception). 
Plenty of hot boiling salted water. Rolling boil. Chuck in rice and boil for 14 minutes. Drain. Eat. Or save. No oil - perhaps some herbs or turmeric. 

Then if I want to make (re)fried rice, it keeps perfectly separate grains. 

See? I'm unrepentant!


----------



## Aria (Jan 21, 2007)

I use short grain organic brown rice.   Place one cup of rice and two cups chicken broth or water.  This rice has a great taste.

I use the Japanese white rice.  Same.  A gal from Japan introduced me to this rice and recommends the one cup rice 2 cups water ratio.  This rice needs added ingredients to give it TASTE.


----------



## SnappySammySmoot (Mar 30, 2007)

cafeandy said:
			
		

> i have cooked truckloads of rice successfully but there is still a mystery in it for me...
> 
> sometimes i like to cook rice and then embellish it later. how do you get it to have those perfect, separate grains an hour later?


 
I have been using the following Rice Recipe for years and it never fails- if you follow all the steps precisely.

Your rice will fluff up if you leave it standing awhile with the lid kept firmly on, and it'll keep warm for up to an hour.

The best thing you can embellish it with is a curry.

*HOW TO COOK WHITE RICE*


*Ingredients Per Person*

1/4 - 2/3 pint of thoroughly washed rice- less if your rice is still wet from rinsing.
One and a half times that amount of water.
Level teaspoon of salt per half pint of rice.
Teaspoon of butter or margarine.

*Method*

1. Bring the ingredients to a vigorous boil in a tightly covered pan or microwave dish.
2. Stir the rice well, replace lid and bring back to the boil.
3. Continue boiling for a few seconds then turn the heat right down and simmer for 15 minutes.
4. Take the rice off the heat and leave it to stand for 5-10 minutes before serving.
5. Enjoy!

Not wishing to criticize other methods of rice cooking, but I can honestly say that I have yet to find one online that doesn't omit an essential ingredient or step.

One thing that is not often pointed out is the amount of rinsing required to get rid of the starch. You really have to wash it so thoroughly that the water runs clear, and this can take a good few minutes.

You should also choose the best rice available, which in my opinion is Basmati, preferably Super Kernel Basmati from the foothills of the Himalayas. Sounds exotic but costs only pennies more. 

Adding butter or margarine will make your rice taste better, and so will some salt. 

Cooking your rice in the microwave is recommended if you don't want to lose any due to it sticking to the saucepan.


----------

